# what the heck????



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We took Matilda on a ride today, she loves going over to the lake, we walk her on the grass, she loves sniffing and just enjoys her time in the country, while I was walking something stung my arm:w00t: it wasn't a bee, it was something very small and cream colored, it really stings, I've been home a hour, my arm is swollen and red where the sting is, it's hot to the touch. I took some Benadryl, I wonder what on earth stung me, have any ideas?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh my gosh, I have no idea but I hope the swelling goes down soon!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you think it was one of those stinging caterpillars? 

How to Treat a Caterpillar Sting: 8 Steps (with Pictures)

I hope that it feels better soon!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at stinging insects on google, but only found the usual suspects. Did you look at the spot with a magnifying glass to see if the stinger is still in your skin? Also put witch hazel on it. Is there anybody you can call to see what kind of stinging insects are in that area?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry

I have no idea what it could be. Hope the pain goes away. It might be a good idea to give your doctor a call. Good luck.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I looked at stinging insects on google, but only found the usual suspects. Did you look at the spot with a magnifying glass to see if the stinger is still in your skin? Also put witch hazel on it. Is there anybody you can call to see what kind of stinging insects are in that area?


Witch Hazel is good. Lavender essential oil is good too. If you did not see it could it be what they call "no see um" ? I got stung lately by tiny mosquitoes and did not see them when they stung me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> We took Matilda on a ride today, she loves going over to the lake, we walk her on the grass, she loves sniffing and just enjoys her time in the country, while I was walking something stung my arm:w00t: it wasn't a bee, it was something very small and cream colored, it really stings, I've been home a hour, my arm is swollen and red where the sting is, it's hot to the touch. I took some Benadryl, I wonder what on earth stung me, have any ideas?


You know the mosquito bites lately are bad. You might feel the bite but the swelling and redness starts only a couple of hours later. And I think the itching lasts a lot longer than it used to. I don't know if it is really related, but I get some flu like symptoms afterward. Just a stuffy nose and plugged ears. It goes away when I take Influenzinum and put some Eucalyptus essential oil on me. They are going to spray the community again for the mosquitoes on Monday. We had another rain today. I hope this was the last one of the season. Monsoon is over now. I did not cut Charlie's hair down to the skin all summer because I think the mosquitoes will have a harder time getting to his skin with the hair. He is not going out much anyway, thank goodness for pee pads. And lets face it, the mosquitoes prefer me. I don't have hair to cover me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

No fun  what a pain of an ending of a lovely day.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula could it have been a yellow jacket? They are a yellow color and the stings are very painful. Thank goodness it didn't sting Matilda.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I looked at stinging insects on google, but only found the usual suspects. Did you look at the spot with a magnifying glass to see if the stinger is still in your skin? Also put witch hazel on it. Is there anybody you can call to see what kind of stinging insects are in that area?


,



after your advise Sylvia I googled insects in my area. I got stung by a baby wasp:w00t: I'm glad I took Benadryl I'm having a reaction to the sting.
My arm is still swollen and red but not as bad as earlier, it still hurts like I just got stung:w00t:, but I don't have any other reactions. I'm glad it was me instead of Matilda 
Thanks for your advise


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that with snakes the venom of babies is more concentrated, that may be true of wasps too. I love you, Paula...you are such a good mommy, I guess most of us would rather be in pain than have our little ones suffer, but still....you are a very good mommy to Matilda.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula there is a product that looks almost like a magic marker, it is called After Bite. It helps relieve the sting. Also ice sometimes helps by changing the temp of the surface. Hope it stops hurting soon. Insect stings are very painful.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> Paula there is a product that looks almost like a magic marker, it is called After Bite. It helps relieve the sting. Also ice sometimes helps by changing the temp of the surface. Hope it stops hurting soon. Insect stings are very painful.


I have After Bite but don't think it works for wasp or bee stings. I use it for mosquito bites.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> I have After Bite but don't think it works for wasp or bee stings. I use it for mosquito bites.


I have used it on wasp stings, but I did it immediately because I am allergic. It does work, but I don't know if it is as effective as on mosquito bites. Never thought to use it on a mosquito bite. duh! :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Still swollen and red, and hot, hurts a little but now the spot itches:w00t:
I'm still taking Benadryl.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bee and Wasp Stings Treatment: First Aid Information for Bee and Wasp Stings


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I got stung a number of times by wasps when I was a child. My mother used a warm wash cloth soaked in epsom salts. It worked very well to reduce swelling and itching.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I got stung a number of times by wasps when I was a child. My mother used a warm wash cloth soaked in epsom salts. It worked very well to reduce swelling and itching.



I'm going to try that, thanks Reva


cold pack works but after I take it off my arm swells again ugh, so I'll try the Epsom salts and a warm cloth, this bee sting is ridiculous :HistericalSmiley:just glad it was me and not Matilda


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ouch! Keep up on that Benadryl, every six to eight hours! Hopefully tomorrow will be better...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My arm is still red, hot and swollen :w00t: tried everything, gosh I hate the taste of the Benadryl :huh: can you believe a little itty bitty, the size of a grain of rice wasp, would cause such a pain for me. Ugh
I'm so thankful it was me and not Matilda 
Be careful when your walking in grass


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Last time I was stung by a wasp 2 years ago, of coarse first thing I did was faint. Always do that with bee stings for some stupid embarrassing reason. :blush: It was on the bottom of my foot because the wasp got in between my sandal and foot when I was walking in the grass. My foot swelled up so bad that I couldn't get closed shoes on for 2 weeks and the itch DROVE ME CRAZY. I tried calamine lotion but didn't help much. I never thought of trying Benadryl.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------

